# Pearson Oct 25



## mike12255 (23 Sep 2014)

Anyone flying out of pearson airport october 25 for BMQ?

Got my call today offer for EGS tech
Sworn in in Barrie on 15 Oct
Leaving 25 Oct 

been a long process cant wait!


----------



## TyBec (25 Sep 2014)

I just received my phone call for WEng tech. I will see you in Barrie on the 15th and at Pearson on the 25th!

It has also been a long journey for me. I'm so excited!


----------



## mike12255 (25 Sep 2014)

Congrats man! Where abouts are you originally from? Look forward to meeting you on the 15th!


----------



## TyBec (25 Sep 2014)

I've lived in Barrie for 8 years, grew up in Mount Forest. It still doesn't feel real. It's crazy!


----------



## mike12255 (25 Sep 2014)

I know man between now and Oct 25th, time is going to drag by haha and nice Im from Stayner,  I have a trailer just outside mount forest! Did you get accepted into airforce, army, or Navy?


----------



## TyBec (26 Sep 2014)

Navy. You?


----------



## mike12255 (26 Sep 2014)

Nice! My offer was for air force.


----------

